# Seattle to Charleston SC



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome! I have some bad news, I-95 is already worn out.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome and good luck on your search! Houses and boats are selling within hours of hitting the market around here


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

thanks Hound, i have dirt and hope it will have a house on it in the next year. I would like to get a used flats boat and appreciate they go fast. Looking at Xplor x7 and HB Marquesa. Somewhat larger flats boats that can deal with chop well. Can't tow more than 5,000 so any bay boat would need to be pretty small. Just background as i'll be looking for fishing buddies as well. I am more of a fly guy but not a purist, whatever tactic that is required


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Boeing?


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

nope, more on the software side of things but in a sales capacity. Charleston has a lot of positives


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

You’re only allowed if you vote the right way incase nobody else has told you


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

identifying by political party is beneath me


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

17-19’ boats are an excellent size for our waters. Access to ramps has become a huge pain. We try to go on weekday afternoons or sundays early. Saturdays typically aren’t worth the fight. Best of luck in your travels.


----------



## Uncnalledge (Aug 23, 2020)

Welcome to Charleston. I moved here form Seattle via Annapolis about a year ago (although I grew up in NC). It's a great place though I do miss Shiro's, Milstead, and Russell's.


----------



## drewbirch (Oct 9, 2019)

Good luck with the future move!


----------

